

Why I'm quitting my job to make apps - darrenjsmith
https://medium.com/p/9ba301edf37a

======
k__
I quit my job, too. But "to make apps" is probably a bad idea.

When I studied, everyone was about "oh I be a game dev" or "I'm going in the
web-dev bis!!"

At the end all those people where about how they start app-development.

It's trendy and cool and also overrund by people.

~~~
darrenjsmith
Fair play, "to make apps". Terrible title. Agreed ;)

..having said that, the idea is less important than committing to make
something happen. Which is why I have not yet decided on which idea to pursue!

~~~
k__
I like your attitude :)

I hated to do the same boring stuff, so I will quit at the end of the year and
start something

But I probably don't know if I'm crazy enough tojump in a shark-tank like the
game-industry or the app-industry. Even if I think it would be funny to do
such stuff.

